# Hungary - UEFA European Under-19 Championship 2014



## tom77 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Szusza Ferenc Stadium*

Location: Budapest, Hungary
Capacity: 13.500






























*ETO Park*

Location: Győr
Capacity: 16.000






























*Sóstói Stadium*

Location: Székesfehérvár, Hungary
Capacity: 15.000






























*Perutz Stadium*

Location: Pápa, Hungary
Capacity: 5.500


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice venues :cheers:


----------



## cornelinho (Aug 19, 2008)

i think they are to big ...(stadiums)


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Preview: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ld-continue-at-under-19-european-championship


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN (Jun 26, 2012)

tom77 said:


> *Szusza Ferenc Stadium*
> 
> Location: Budapest, Hungary
> Capacity: 13.500
> ...



You forgott to add the newest host stadion! Felcsút village - Pancho Arena! 










Source: pfla.hu


----------



## ban Bank (Sep 17, 2004)

Budapest, Szusza Ferenc Stadion (13.501, ECh: 12.700)









Győr, ETO Park (15.600, ECh: 13.772)









Felcsút, Pancho Aréna (3.816, ECh: 3.672)









Pápa, Perutz Stadion (5.500, ECh: 3.118)


----------

